# Installation Imprimante HP Photosmart C5100



## DONEGAL (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous! 
Ceci est mon premier message.
Hier, j'ai échoué dans l'installation de l'imprimante ci-dessus. Du coup j'ai désinstallé ce qui l'était: l'imprimante car le scanner ne marchait pas (pas détecté???°
J'ai un Mac OS X Version 10.6.8. Processeur 2,5 GHz Intel Core I5 Mémoire 4 GO 1333 MHz DDR3

Faut-il connecter la prise USB avant d'ouvrir Préférences Système ou attendre qu'on m'invite à le faire. De même pour le CD ROM ... Dans quel ordre dois-je procéder?

 Merci de votre aide.


----------



## SDION (23 Septembre 2011)

Tu trouveras toutes les explications à cette URL

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...18972&prodSeriesId=1153538&objectID=c02030505


----------



## DONEGAL (23 Septembre 2011)

SDION a dit:


> Tu trouveras toutes les explications à cette URL
> 
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...18972&prodSeriesId=1153538&objectID=c02030505



Merci Serge!

Mais je ne trouve rien en ce qui concerne la première installation.
Et puis le cadre de gauche est en français mais celui de droite auquel il renvoie est en Anglais!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

*UP*


----------



## DONEGAL (25 Septembre 2011)

*En dehors de cette info, n'y a-t-il pas d'autres réponses?*


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2011)

DONEGAL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Ceci est mon premier message.
> Hier, j'ai échoué dans l'installation de l'imprimante ci-dessus. Du coup j'ai désinstallé ce qui l'était: l'imprimante car le scanner ne marchait pas (pas détecté???°
> J'ai un Mac OS X Version 10.6.8. Processeur 2,5 GHz Intel Core I5 Mémoire 4 GO 1333 MHz DDR3
> ...



Tu branches et mets en tension ton imprimante.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3771?viewlocale=fr_FR

Le CD, tu l'oublies dans un tiroir poussiéreux.

Ceci devrait pouvoir le remplacer : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=fr&lc=fr&os=219&product=1153481&sw_lang=

En cas de besoin : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6295&cc=ad&dlc=fr&lc=fr&jumpid=reg_r1002_frfr


----------



## eNeos (26 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...
> 
> Le CD, tu l'oublies dans un tiroir poussiéreux.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Vu la qualité bien souvent désastreuse des drivers HP, j'aurai plutôt tendance à commencer par voir si Apple ne propose pas un drivers pour cette imprimante.
Pour mon HP c6180, je suis extrêmement content des drivers fournis par Apple, alors que ceux fournis par HP...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vu la qualité bien souvent désastreuse des drivers HP, j'aurai plutôt tendance à commencer par voir si Apple ne propose pas un drivers pour cette imprimante.
> Pour mon HP c6180, je suis extrêmement content des drivers fournis par Apple, alors que ceux fournis par HP...



Il n'y a pas de drivers "fournis par Apple". Ce qui est inclus dans le système ou vient par la mise à jour de logiciel est de toute façon de HP. Il convient simplement de s'assurer qu'on est à jour.

Il ne faut pas confondre les drivers et les logiciels. Les premiers sont indispensables à toute opération, les seconds sont facultatifs dans de nombreux cas.

Il convient quand même d'installer les pilotes TWAIN et HP Scan compris dans le paquet HP si on veut utiliser l'OCR ou un logiciel compatible TWAIN. Sinon, Image Capture suffit à la numérisation sur Snow Leopard.


----------



## DONEGAL (29 Septembre 2011)

*Merci pour ces réponses que je vais découvrir*.Bizarre que je n'en ai pas reçu la notification sur ma messagerie Orange.

Pas moyen de mettre ce forum en "favoris" comme je le faisais sur Windows?


----------



## DONEGAL (29 Septembre 2011)




----------

